# Zeus 2-14-2000 to 8-9-2010



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I am sorry to say Zeus passed away. It seems someone poisoned him. He went toxic from the time we left the house to the time we got to the vets. His gums where a horrible shade of bright yellow when we got to the vets. I am so lost without him. He was with me during the worst times of my life. He saved my life many times. He was my first service dog and gave independence and joy. He showed me that life held simple pleasures. Zeus you will be missed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry, what a beautiful boy! Such a tragic loss


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

How terrible I am very sorry you lost your friend like this


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss. Sending special thoughts your way.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no how could anyone do that? I am so very sorry for your loss  My thoughts are with you :hugs: Run free dear Zeus


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Zeus. He looks like he was such a beautiful boy. We will be keeping you and your family on our prayers.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost your boy. He was such a good looking guy. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------

